# Small pond and river momma!!!



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

The last thread got shut down. So this one has to start out on a nicer note. I'm a single mom with little time on my hands so when I get it fishing is my game. Its free and relaxing. Love to wade the LMR and I'm getting use to the GMR, though it has had the chance to repo a lure or two. But I'm fighting back. Have a new friend CelticCross that is showing me the ropes and he's good at what the does so I will keep my eyes open and take any advice he gives me. Still working on my own skills but I will be the Hottie on the cover of Bass Masters.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, good luck!


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

Do you usually fish the upper or lower GMR?


----------



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

Have great pics on my profile just don't know how to upload on to my thread.......check them out!!!!!!! biggest ones I've ever got!!!!!


----------



## anglerette (Feb 21, 2010)

the whole weekend went this way!!!!!!!


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

way to go !!!!!!!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Glad to see that you're out there catching some fish,congrats & keep it up.


----------



## lovelandfly (Mar 11, 2010)

Same! OMG!


----------

